

Reddit Content Policy Update - jacquesm
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3fx2au/content_policy_update

======
DanBC
Nothing there about communities that cause harm.

There are a few "thinspo" communities. Some are just porn of thin people. Some
come close to, but avoid, the "promotion of eating disorder". EG
/r/thinspocommunity And some are decidedly pro-eating disorder, eg /r/xthinspo
and /r/ProED

It's a bit worrying that children (under 18s) share photos in a public sub of
themselves in their underwear, even when they are aware of predatory men
seeking images for sexual gratification and seeking girls to groom.

There's also a kik-group.

It's pretty easy to de-anonymise some users. Similar nyms are used across
different social platforms, sometimes real name fragments are used, sometimes
locations or schools or college courses are disclosed.

Reddit admins were told; they don't care.

So a sub to share cartoons of images of child sexual abuse gets banned, while
a sub that shares images of people with a dangerous[1] mental illness is left
alone.

[1] anorexia used to be (when adjusted for factors) the most lethal mental
health problem, killing about 20% of the people with the diagnosis. We're
better at keeping those people alive so I'm not sure where anorexia ranks. But
the other most lethal MH illness is body dysmorphic disorder, which has
(obvious) close links to anorexia.

